# رابط كنز يحوي مجموعة من الكتب المهمة وعشرات البحوث عن المناجم



## طارق البخاري (12 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

أثناء تجولي في البحاثة Google وجدت هذا الرابط الكنز الذي فيه مجموعة من الكتب منها الكتاب الذي أقوم في الوقت الحالي برفعه ألا وهو كتاب Surface Mining 1990 الضخم ويحتوي كذلك على عشرات البحوث القيمة و الذي تبين لي أنه رابط فرعي عن إحدى الجامعات الأمريكية واسمها جامعة جنوب إلينوي أو إلينوي الجنوبية ....................... لا أطيل عليكم هذا هو الرابط :

http://www.engr.siu.edu/staff2/paul_b/www/Surface Mining/surface_mining.htm


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (13 أغسطس 2008)

والله مبدع 
جزاك الله خيرا 
وإلي الأمام دائما 
وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## engg90 (13 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذا الطرح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (17 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طارق البخاري (17 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بارك الله فيكم على المرور ولكن ..............

أنا زعلان منكم والله. أنا عندي روابط الكتب كلها غير شغالة غير رابط الكتاب الأول. أم هذه المشكلة عندي فقط ؟

أنا والله أحب النقد البنّاء ورحم الله أمير المؤمنين عمر الفاروق إذ يقول يقول "رحم الله امرئ أهدى إلي عيوبي".

أنتظر الردود.


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (18 أغسطس 2008)

يا شيخ روح الله يرفع قدرك


----------



## طارق البخاري (18 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بارك الله فيك ولكن الشيخ لقب يطلق على من شاخ في العلم أو العمر وأنا مازلت طويلب صغير السن.

ولكن كما يقال كل مشكلة ولها حل فقد وجدت رابط غريب لنفس الموقع ويمكن تحميل جميع الكتب منه بس تبي حد يفهمها شوي وهذا هو الرابط :

http://www.engr.siu.edu/staff2/paul_b/www/

أو هذا الرابط :

http://www.engr.siu.edu/staff2/paul_b/html/


----------



## aidsami (3 مارس 2011)

سلام
الموقع محمي.

هل من سبيل؟


----------



## محمد الطاهير (10 مارس 2011)

the website is protected, it needs password.


----------



## ابومنةالمصرى (1 يناير 2013)

بارك الله بك


----------



## badstuber (11 يناير 2013)

good


----------

